
GitComment: Comment system powered by GitHub issues - kriswep
https://wetainment.com/comment-system/
======
expectocode
The permissions are a deal-breaker:

    
    
        This application will be able to read and write all user data. This includes the following:
    
            Private email addresses
            Private profile information
            Followers
    
        Repositories
            Public and private
    
            This application will be able to read and write all public and private repository data. This includes the following:
    
            Code
            Issues
            Pull requests
            Wikis
            Settings
            Webhooks and services
            Deploy keys
            Collaboration invites

~~~
kriswep
Yes, sorry about that. I changed them to pbulic repo access, which is needed
to write to issues. That's the idea. Thanks for pointing that out, though!

